# Cleaning & repainting a 16v intake manifold



## ButchHusky (Feb 23, 2000)

I picked up a Scirocco 16v intake manifold and it needs a little love. What's the best product to remove all the crude & corrosion on the outside and where can I get blue hi temp paint to match what's on there?
Brian


----------



## DanielAdams (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: Cleaning & repainting a 16v intake manifold (ButchHusky)*

when i had my engine bay steamcleaned the guy used an aluminum cleaner and steamclean combo that got the intake manifold looking new - i assume they'd be able to get the same or better results witht he manifold out of the car, so i'd say hit up your local engine bay steamcleaner
Dan


----------



## ButchHusky (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: Cleaning & repainting a 16v intake manifold (DanielAdams)*

I tried a bit of Simple Green which removed some of it, but the corrosion is still there, I was hoping to take care of it all on my own. Nothing is ever as cheap or easy as you think it will be








Brian


----------



## DanielAdams (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: Cleaning & repainting a 16v intake manifold (ButchHusky)*

you probably could do it on your own if you had access tot he same products, but the stuff you buy in stores is always 5% of the effectiveness and 500% of the price of the stuff the professionals use, that's just how it goes
Dan


----------



## SN00PY (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: Cleaning & repainting a 16v intake manifold (DanielAdams)*

Wheel Acid seems to do the job...just dont leave it on for too long


----------



## ButchHusky (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: Cleaning & repainting a 16v intake manifold (snoopydub)*

I have tried a few things and it still looks like crap, I guess I'll either paint it or have it powder coated nd be done w/ it.
Brian


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Cleaning & repainting a 16v intake manifold (ButchHusky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ButchHusky* »_powder coated nd be done w/ it.
Brian

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rockin16v (Aug 31, 2001)

get it media blasted. it'll look brand new.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (rockin16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rockin16v* »_get it media blasted. it'll look brand new.

And clearcoat it so it dosent oxidize.


----------



## IrieVDub (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: (rockin16v)*

what media to use? will fine sand work?


----------



## DanielAdams (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: (IrieVDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IrieVDub* »_what media to use? will fine sand work? 

depends if you're wanting a fancy finish or not, sand blasting would certainly get all the c**p off of it, but it wouldnt leave as smooth a finish as other media blasting
Dan


----------

